# Is Round 2 reissuing the U.S.S. Reliant?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I just saw on Tower Hobbies website that they will be getting in the U.S.S. Reliant and a picture is coming soon. If that is true it will be awesome, I loved the intial release of the Reliant from Ertl but I can imagine how much better it will look after Round 2 improves it! It a nice sized model too, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

There is nothing on the RC2 site. They do mention they would like to do the Reliant but nothing official. However, I would guess they will only re-release the original Reliant model then a better, re-tooled one.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You can pre-order it at CultTVMan.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The original reliant litters ebay for less than R2 can charge for it new. A poor excuse for a model then, it ain't worth the cardboard it was packaged in. I hope they're not wasting their time w/ this one.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Ditto.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/USS-Reliant-reissue-from-AMTRound-2-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1212.html

Let's hope they fixed it and aren't telling anyone until the last second.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

was it really that bad tom? - mines still in the box always wanted to build it Ive seen some nice builds of it Though. I'd like R2 to make a 1/1000 reliant to go with thier E.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, it was terrible. The saucer is 1/8" too thin, the sides are stair-stepped rater than smooth-slanted, the windows are mere halfassed suggestions of windows, the engine pylons and rollbars are too thin with no edge-vent detail, the decals are inaccurate... The only thing it has going for it is that it doesn't have engraved aztecking.

All that said, I have about ten of them stockpiled for kitbashing, which I got on sale for $10 each. The only way I'd buy a new one is if R2 _seriously _uimproved all those faults.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

According to this description, found on myatomic.com (they sell all things hobby at good prices), it seems like Round2 has given the kit a once over:

== Key Features ==

* Adjusted tooling - removed saucer ridges, thicker saucer, heightened bridge dome
* Dome style base
* Marking Decals included

== Overview ==

The “enemy” ship from the fan-favorite film, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kahn returns new and improved. Many inaccuracies have been addressed with this release to appeal to modelers both old and new.

If this is correct, it should make this re-release worth looking into.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would be interested in it if they do new improved tooling.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

If it is indeed fixed, I will simply scrap the one I have in my build stack and get this one.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Come see us next weekend at Wonderfest.



Oh, and if you are on Twitter, be sure to follow us while you're at the show.
http://twitter.com/Round2ForYou
(wink wink)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is another ship that really deserves to be an all-new kit. Preferably in 1/350th to match the refit and the upcoming original series _Enterprise_.

I have a large box full of the AMT _Reliant_ kits from a closeout sale a decade ago. I bought them for less than $3 each, so I have little interest in even a retooled version of that kit. I built only one of them, with considerable modifications, into the _Reliant_. Some of the others have become parts sources for other projects.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

If they do (and I, for one am hoping they do), they'll probably replace the rollbar inserts with clear parts..

Might be nice to have a thicker saucer too minus the deck lines.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not a _huge_ fan of the Reliant, nor the 'box' scale. However, if this re-release is significantly altered - i.e. saucer edge corrections, bridge dome, etc. I can see picking up at _least_ one.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

PhantomStranger said:


> Come see us next weekend at Wonderfest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to say it sounds to me like we'll find out next weekend.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I was really hoping we'd see this in 1/1000 scale - maybe we still will!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm also hoping to see the Reliant in 1/1000, with all the optional parts and decals to build all the variations, too!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd take a Reliant in 1/000. But I'd really be all over a 1/350!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

machgo said:


> I'd take a Reliant in 1/000. But I'd really be all over a 1/350!


I'd get two or three at 350. And as seashark said, if the improvements on the 536 are decent, I'll be getting one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If they do fix it - anybody wanna buy my ten orginal-issue kits?


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

not to try and bring up an old issue but the USS Relaint kits are canon kits of the class. They where built up out of the box and used as background ships of the DS9 fights so the the model kit is correct.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd believe the old AMT kit is the definitive of the "modified" Miranda class

But comparing the kit to the Reliant herself shows just how badly AMT/Ertl made kits


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Storvick said:


> not to try and bring up an old issue but the USS Relaint kits are canon kits of the class. They where built up out of the box and used as background ships of the DS9 fights so the the model kit is correct.


But not to Reliant herself, which is specifically what the kit is billed as being.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

rofl nice try storvick ! ^^


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

only reason I brought it up is cause people say its not accurate. The model is accurate if your building a Meranda class vessel that isn't the USS Reliant though. It mihgt not be the Reliant but you wouldn't have to make a new ship model to do the other Meranda class ships from DS9.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's not going to be accurate to the CGI Mirandas either.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The FX crew used a modified AMT _Enterprise_ Refit for ST:III when the _Enterprise_ was approaching Spacedock.. that still doesn't make the AMT Refit "canon" with all it's known inaccuracies.... 

I'd be interested in seeing what improvements to the AMT _Reliant_ are, if R2 is going to reissue and improve that model; it sure can sure as heck use a LOT of help! In the meantime, I've got a couple of the AMT kits with the saucer correction set and I'm aware of other changes needing to be done, such as the roll bar needing to be thickened, etc. With some work, you can make a lot of improvements to the base kit!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yeah, "canon" seems to get thrown around a lot. I guess that AMT model could be considered canon for the particular shots that featured it (the spacedock approach and the Genesis planet long shots), but if you had seen the model close up, you would clearly see what a slop job it was, and it was far from any accurate portrayal of the "ideal" ship, screen-used or no. You would _only_ want to see that one from a distance!

Ditto for the AMT kits of the original _Enterprise_ used in the series to represent itself or sister ships from in far shots, save for the wrecked _Constellation_, which I would argue _would_ be considered canon, since it was the sole representation of that ship in the episode.

I really hope that they announce a whole new tool for the _Reliant_.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

i concur on Decker's 1017. An AMT18" would be dead-on, out-of-the-box accurate to that particular ship in that particular show. 

But to make 1017 accurate to the remastered show, the fabled and fantasized about 1/350 1701tos would be more accurate out of the box than the 18"

Methinks.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I Just dug thru the blogs and it was Jan29, Jamie said the Reliant was going into production. (For the record, I pleaded they not waste a dime on a simple re-issue. Sound like they spiffed it up afterall.) 

It was to be Excel or 1701b being released now, but the tools had a conundrum to solve. Jamie also mentioned a pet project, which may or may not have alluded to a 350 Reliant, though I hope 350 Excel over that as there was a rumored protoype of some sort blurred in the bg of another model's photo. Don't know that I could find those two photos -or of what model the subject of the photo was.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> Yeah, "canon" seems to get thrown around a lot. I guess that AMT model could be considered canon for the particular shots that featured it (the spacedock approach and the Genesis planet long shots), but if you had seen the model close up, you would clearly see what a slop job it was, and it was far from any accurate portrayal of the "ideal" ship, screen-used or no. You would _only_ want to see that one from a distance!
> 
> Ditto for the AMT kits of the original _Enterprise_ used in the series to represent itself or sister ships from in far shots, save for the wrecked _Constellation_, which I would argue _would_ be considered canon, since it was the sole representation of that ship in the episode.
> 
> I really hope that they announce a whole new tool for the _Reliant_.


IIRC the ols AMT kit was used in the TOS episode 'The Trouble with Tribbles' showing the Enterprise orbiting the K-7 Station when seen from the Commander's Office window...

I like the Reliant- I really hope they enhance the kit for production. Aside from the mentioned hull issues, adding interior shuttlebays would be fantastic!

.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

WarpCore Breach said:


> The FX crew used a modified AMT _Enterprise_ Refit for ST:III when the _Enterprise_ was approaching Spacedock.. that still doesn't make the AMT Refit "canon" with all it's known inaccuracies....


While it may not be explicitly _canon_, it _is_ screen accurate; to that extent, which I think is the point Storvick was trying to make.

Just a note, the same model you allude to used in Trek III was, I think, originally built for TMP; for the scenes where the Enterprise is flying over V'ger.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There was a model of the AMT refit used in at least 1 of the movies with Kirk and crew. I know because I've seen images of it online when it was auctioned off by christies a few years ago.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> There was a model of the AMT refit used in at least 1 of the movies with Kirk and crew. I know because I've seen images of it online when it was auctioned off by christies a few years ago.


Star Trek 6


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

There was a AMT model used in star trek 3 for the spacedock and genesis shots but I don't think that model was out in time for the filming of the motion picture.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The AMT refit was used in both STII and III. It may have been used in VI, but I can't remember clearly. The small model used in TMP was not an AMT kit, and it was unlit.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> The AMT refit was used in both STII and III. It may have been used in VI, but I can't remember clearly. The small model used in TMP was not an AMT kit, and it was unlit.


Can you prove imperically that it was _not_ an AMT kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Was the model out yet when the movie was in production?


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

John P said:


> Was the model out yet when the movie was in production?


NO! The model was released after the movie had been in the theaters for a couple of months. While it might be possible that Paramount got a test shot and used it I never saw it during the brief time I worked on the film. 

It is possible they used Brick Prices small Trek Phase II minature for a few of the long shots as the shape would match the general Enterprise shape.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

swhite228 said:


> NO! The model was released after the movie had been in the theaters for a couple of months. While it might be possible that Paramount got a test shot and used it I never saw it during the brief time I worked on the film.
> 
> It is possible they used Brick Prices small Trek Phase II minature for a few of the long shots as the shape would match the general Enterprise shape.


I do not disagree that the AMT kit was not used in ST:TMP, but, it was not "a couple of months" before the kit was released. I went to see the movie opening night, Decamber 
7th, 1979. Next to the theater there was a Hobby Shop with a display of them in the window. With friends holding my place in line, I ran to the door and to my surprise, they were locked. At 7:00 on a Friday night! I saw the owner inside and yelled to him I wanted to buy the Enterprise kit, he just waved me off and said he was closed! I banged on the door again, when he looked again I was waving money, he just turned and went into a back room and turned off the rest of the lights.

The next day I went to my regular Hobby Shop and got one and built it that afternoon!
Sorry off topic, but a weird story!

Try here for info on the use of AMT kits in the films. It specifically addresses the small E used in TMP as NOT being an AMT kit.
http://memory-alpha.org/wiki/Constitution_class_model


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

New post at RC2. The Reliant will be released with new tooling. Go check out the story ...

http://www.collectormodel.com/


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> New post at RC2. The Reliant will be released with new tooling. Go check out the story ...
> 
> http://www.collectormodel.com/


R2 had a prototype buildup at their table this weekend. It looks fantastic! Most of the changes are subtle, but seem to really correct the proportional issues of the original.

I'm planning on dumping my current unbuilt kit on the Bay and grab this one.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I'm planning on dumping my current unbuilt kit on the Bay and grab this one.


And ya gotta get cracking on the shuttlebays and any other upgrades!


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> R2 had a prototype buildup at their table this weekend. It looks fantastic! Most of the changes are subtle, but seem to really correct the proportional issues of the original.
> 
> I'm planning on dumping my current unbuilt kit on the Bay and grab this one.


I've been looking at as many WF pics as I could find but no one seems to have gotten a pic of the rear bulkhead. I'm assuming they had to fix this as it was too small but did they get the details right or just enlarge the original piece?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

This is the best picture of Reliant's aft section (that I've seen so far):

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/WF 2010/?action=view&current=DSC07086.jpg

Photo credit: cireskul


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Edge said:


> This is the best picture of Reliant's aft section (that I've seen so far):
> 
> http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/NCC-1963A/WF 2010/?action=view&current=DSC07086.jpg
> 
> Photo credit: cireskul


Thanks. It does look like they corrected the engines size and shape. Still missing a little detail in the bays but a significant improvement.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is cool, but... I'm still hoping for a Reliant in 1/1000.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

RSN said:


> Try here for info on the use of AMT kits in the films. It specifically addresses the small E used in TMP as NOT being an AMT kit.
> http://memory-alpha.org/wiki/Constitution_class_model


_That's_ what I was looking for! Actual pictures and proof, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Dr. Brad said:


> This is cool, but... I'm still hoping for a Reliant in 1/1000.


that was one of the "check this box if you'd like to see a..." possibilities on their questionnaire at wonderfest. so they know the desire is there and it seems to be on their short list of "maybes".


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> that was one of the "check this box if you'd like to see a..." possibilities on their questionnaire at wonderfest. so they know the desire is there and it seems to be on their short list of "maybes".


That would be great - here's hoping!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I talked at length with the guys at the PL/round 2 booth about the Reliant
They corrected the saucers width, added a "ring" forward of the BC deck and removed the lines form the edge of the saucer. NO OTHER changes were made as of this WF. They had a build up from a test shot there, but I did not take any pics. The "ring" i spoke of is out of scale and did not look right to me but they said that things will probably change for the production kit. reference pic below. area i am talking about is just above the ships name.
http://www.mutara.net/Christies/models/reliant saratoga top.JPG


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

While I'm over the moon to hear that R2 are actually bothering to fix this kit up, as well as re-release it; I still have a funny feeling that I'll still need to buy a replacement aftermarket bridge dome for my kit. 

That said, I know that it was NOT their intention to make the bridge dome close to 100% accurate, like the AM part. Their plan was to make it closer, that's all.

And good on them for doing it!

I'll be picking about a couple of these babies.


----------

